

Ask HN: Ideas for a spare linux box? - adityar

I have a spare ubuntu machine lying around at home (2G RAM, Atom). What are some cool projects I can create with it? Looking to create something for my home network, preferably. Open to changes in stuff like RAM, and HDD capacity, choice of OS,...
======
dangrossman
I've got a TonidoPlug (a little ARM computer running Ubuntu stuffed into a
power brick) on my home network. As the sole computer that runs 24 hours a day
(because I won't spend the electricity cost to run anything bigger), its jobs
are:

1) "Off-site" backups of my websites and most critical databases. A nightly
cron job updates svn repos, runs mysqldump to make database backups, and
deletes backups more than a week old. Just a couple lines of code.

2) Streaming media server. The Tonido software (that runs on Ubuntu) includes
a DLNA server to index and make available any media on the attached (2.5" USB-
powered) hard drive as well as share the drive on the network. So I copy my
music and other media over there and it becomes available on my TV via Google
TV, my phone, and any computers on the network.

------
wlesieutre
Upside-down-ternet

<http://www.ex-parrot.com/pete/upside-down-ternet.html>

------
mike-cardwell
Home Theatre PC

Public Branch Exchange (Asterisk/FreeSwitch)

Network Attached Storage

TOR relay

BitTorrent downloader

